

MSFT buys Danger - sanj
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/sfgate/detail?blogid=19&entry_id=24159

======
aston
Danger's been one of my favorite companies, ever since I saw the Hiptop and
heard that some independent startup had made it.

This could be a really good thing. Microsoft definitely has resources to let
them do more awesome stuff, and Robbie Bach's group is decent about keeping
their aquisitions alive (or making them better, e.g. Bungie).

